# Bee escapes -- how long can you leave them on?



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Why not use a fume board and be done with it in 15-20 min??


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

I could do that. But I only have two hives so I don't mind biding my time with the bee escapes. My mentor uses fume boards but he has 50 hives. He gave me Quebec bee escapes for my hives.  I also don't mind brushing straggler bees off the frames, but I suspect that as we get more hives, I'll be using fume boards!


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually it doesnt matter how many hives you have, its how much time in a day you have to wait for the bee escapes vs the fume board. One process is alot quicker then the other and you can focus on other beekeeping related duties! but since time isnt an issue you can keep the bee escapes on the hive until all the bees are finally out of the super!....


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

So leaving it on a few extra days are no problemo? Thanks for the help!

Natalie


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep that would be fine, each day goes by there should be less bees in the super. But if the SHB decides to go in the super there wont be enough bees to defend them off! Here is another thread that talked about the bee escapes if you was interested....Good Luck!

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=246308&highlight=bee+escape


----------



## caberwife (Jun 25, 2009)

We (fortunately) don't have SHB up here yet (sounds like they'll get here eventually!), so that's not a worry. Thanks very much for the link to the bee escape discussion.

Natalie


----------

